# Photos  i phone et juste la miniature sur Mac



## loukoum42 (20 Mars 2018)

Bonjour

Je suis une grande adepte de photos avec Icloud et là dernièrement mes photos prises avec l'iphone se retrouve juste dans mon application photos sur mon iMac en miniature ! lorsque je clique dessus pour les avoir en grand j'ai un point d'interrogation

Une petite aide SVP ! Merci d'avance

J'ai été voir sur mon compte iCloud avec Safari , les photos sont bien là ! J'ai teléchargé sur le mac et remis dans photos et plus de problème ! J'ai l'impression que c'est un problème de format photos entre mon iPhone et photos du Mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mars 2018)

As-tu essayer d’ouvrir une photo puis une deuxième fois un peu plus tard? Tu peux n’avoir que la miniature au début le temps de télécharger la photo


----------

